# Tants



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Can any one point me into the right direction to learn more on this bloodline? I know a lot about most of my girls ped but the Tants is really hard to find info on....

Thanx!*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

What Tant's dogs are in the pedigree? Just curious, I dont know much about Tants bloodline but Tant's Yellow was a beast of a dog from what Ive heard, I think he was a Jocko/Redboy cross, but I could be very wrong. Lol

P.S. Im pretty sure David Tant is in jail for 40 years for dog fighting. He lived in North Charleston, not far from here.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*She has... 
Tant's "CH Yellow", "AAA", "Samey", "Brenda", "Sassy", "Kate", "Yellow Rose", "Miss Joko".

I'd really like to see pics of these dogs if any are available.*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This is Tants "Yellow"'s pedigree, I cant find pics for any of the others.

http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=1809

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=397


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thanx very much! *


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Tant's "AAA", this one has a pic

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2435] :: *TANT'S AAA*


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*I'm trying to put together a pedigree with pics in it and there are a few other dogs in her ped that i'd like to have pics of... 
Crenshaws CH Jeep, CH Honeybunch, CH Tojo, and Dolly. I think i have one of Jeep, but the other i cant find. I once had one of Honeybunch but i cant find it anymore...

Thanx for the help!*


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Also need pics of...

Wilders Red Fox, Red Ruthless, and Red Ranger.

Hope I'm not asking for too much...lol*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Honeybunch


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lots of em of Jeep but this is one of may fav's


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I cant find "tojo" or "dolly", perhaps more of the name would help. Im lookin for the others. Its not problem, most of them are dogs I love anyways. The others, its fun to see something new. lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I can find pedigree's for the Wilder's dogs, but no pictures. Sorry.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*All ADBA has on here is Crenchaws CH Tojo with (Rascal Jr) next to it.

You have helped out a lot!*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a pedigree for "Rascal Junior" aka "Tojo", I couldnt save the pic, but it has one!

Pedigree Of : CH CRENSHAW'S RASCAL JR (3XW)


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the only pic of Crenshaw's "Dolly" I could find, she has pups nursing.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*This is very helpful! These are the only missing links i had on her.

After being able to looking deeper into her ped, i'm realizing that she is bred much better than i thought! ...lmao!

*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

She is very well bred, thats for sure. Glad I could help out some.
Her blue coloring must come from the Watchdog blood.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*I believe the Winegarners and Watchdog is where she got her blue coloring from. She only has 3 or 4 Watchdog dogs but there are 5 or 6 Winegarners in her first 4 gens.*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Well she is gorgeous, and I really like the pedigree.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Her blue coloring must come from the Watchdog blood.


*Yeah thats what i was thinking. The Winegarners are "Red Devil", "Blue Rock", "Kong", "Blue Miracle", & "Blue Harmony". *


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pet Pitbull - Sad Reality article

i have a tants dog and he is no toy not for peeps new to the breed at all in no way possable,as for as that goes no tants dog would be . . my pic by my name is of yellow . he is a tants dog . what all would you like to know


----------



## bigleaguebulldog (Oct 16, 2009)

*We all will be remembered for something, how do you want to be remembered?*

Great dogs that will always be remembered! The power of genes and good breeding will keep these names at the top of the bulldog list forever.


----------

